# Jon bones Jones



## freaksized00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Great fight last night. They went to war. I think Jones had more strikes landed bit it was closer than what the judges scored.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 22, 2013)

I had it 3 rounds to 2 for Jones. I'd love to see those two go at it again. That was an amazing fight to watch. Impressive


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## bio-chem (Sep 23, 2013)

Schaub has turned himself into an impressive BJJ guy, he would still get spanked pretty bad by a Frank Mir, but he is certainly a quality submission guy in the HW division.


----------



## freaksized00 (Sep 23, 2013)

Lol ^


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 23, 2013)

freaksized00 said:


> Lol ^



have something to add son or you just trying to get your anemic post count up?


----------



## freaksized00 (Sep 23, 2013)

No the video of them was funny...kinda beginning of a porno...haha


----------



## freaksized00 (Sep 23, 2013)

And Schaub has a glass jaw...


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 23, 2013)

freaksized00 said:


> No the video of them was funny...kinda beginning of a porno...haha



dude, you need to start looking at different porn.


----------



## freaksized00 (Sep 23, 2013)

Will do..


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2013)

Great fight, not sure I agreed with the decision.


----------



## rockyjacked601 (Sep 24, 2013)

Bones is a straight BEAST!!!


----------



## rockyjacked601 (Sep 24, 2013)

I could prolly whoop his ass tho ha


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 24, 2013)

Prince said:


> Great fight, not sure I agreed with the decision.



That one is a close one to call, I agree with you that an argument could have been made for it to go the other way. that was a hell of a fight


----------

